#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in kolkata | Best Btech/BE colleges in kolkata

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Kolkata:*Faculty of Engineering & Technology, Jadavpur UniversityNarula Institute of TechnologyInstitute of Engineering and ManagementBP Poddar Institute of Management and TechnologyMeghnad Saha Institute of TechnologySt Thomas College of Engineering and TechnologyGovernment College of Engineering and Ceramic TechnologyGurunanak Institute of TechnologyHeritage Institute of TechnologyRegent Education and Research Foundation Group of Institutions*1.) Faculty of Engineering & Technology, Jadavpur University*

*Year of Establishment:* 1861.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:* 
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringConstruction EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringFood Technology & Bio-Chemical EngineeringInformation TechnologyInstrumentation & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Material EngineeringPharmaceutical TechnologyPower EngineeringPrinting EngineeringProduction Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 2,500/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
Factory Training: Though attachment to a factory for a specified periodic not a precondition for an Engineering Degree here, adequate arrangements are made for intensive factory visits and vocational training at the factories. As the graduate programme is completed the students are recommended to various firms and establishments who want qualified young people for their organizations.

Soft Skills: Computer Training

Employment Bureau: The Government has established an Employment Bureau on the campus. It helps in registering the students' names for employment, thus avoiding long queues at the Employment Exchange.

Officer of Placement and Training: An officer, well informed regarding employment market and in constant touch with the employers is there to guide and assist. No doubt his job is easier for Engineering Graduates than those of Arts and Science Faculties. About 100 companies come each year for campus recruitment during pre final year. Rate of placement from campus is around 80 percent.

*Address:* Faculty of Engineering & Technology, Jadavpur University (FET), S.C. Malik Road , Kolkata, West Bengal, India.





  Similar Threads: Calcutta institute of engineering and Management Kolkata btech admission 2013,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities St. Thomas College of Engineering and Technology Kolkata Btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Narula Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology (WBUT).

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyCivil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Training and Placement Cell is a core area in an Engineering College which compliments the efforts of the members of faculty by organizing value-added programmes and providing placement opportunities to students. The cell continuously coordinates with the various industries and organizations for placement of the students. It liaises with the Corporate sectors and helps in developing the industry-academic inter-relationship.


The Cell organizes certain orientation programmes, grooming sessions, mock interviews for students of each stream. Besides, the Cell organizes various summer internship programmes for students to provide them with hands-on experience and introducing them to match the professional environment. Keeping in view the requirements of industry, the Cell also takes initiative to arrange regular inter-active workshops, seminars and short-term courses with active participation of academia and industry. It also takes initiative to develop the soft skills (Aptitude, HR, GD, PI etc) within students to make them feel comfortable in interviews and thus make them better employable. The Cell ensures that Career Development Programmes are also conducted on a regular basis for value added programmes. It also organizes industry-oriented special summer / winter courses in collaboration with reputed Corporate industries.

*Address:* Narula Institute of Technology, 81, Nilgunj Road, Agarpara Kolkata  700 109, West Bengal, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Institute of Engineering and Management*

*Year of Establishment:* 1989.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology.

*Courses:* 
Information TechnologyElectronics And Communications EngineeringComputer Science & Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Fee
*Sem.-I*
*Sem.-II*
*Sem.-III*
*Sem.-IV*
*Sem.-V*
*Sem.-VI*
*Sem.-VII*
*Sem.-VIII*

*Tuition Fees & Others per Semester*
61000
36000
37000
37000
38000
38000
39000
39000

*Admission Fee (One time)*
4000
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

*Library Fee (One time)*
4000
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

*Stud. Welfare,Sports & Games Fee per Sem.*
500
500
500
500
500
500
500
500

*Amount payable*
*69500*
*36500*
*37500*
*37500*
*38500*
*38500*
*39500*
*39500*



*Placement:* 






































*Address:* EP Block, Salt Lake, Kolkata, West Bengal, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) BP Poddar Institute of Management and Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology.

*Courses:* 
Electrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 




*The following shows a partial list of companies who have been recruiting the students of the Institute over the years.*



*1*
*Cognizant Technology Solution (CTS)*
*30*
*Ramky*

*2*
*Tata Consultancy Services (TCS)*
*31*
*Tavant*

*3*
*Infosys Technologies Ltd.*
*32*
*Kreeti Technologies*

*4*
*ITC Infotech*
*33*
*Oracle*

*5*
*Accenture*
*34*
*Viom Networks*

*6*
*Capgemini*
*35*
*Global Ids*

*7*
*Huawei*
*36*
*Verizon Data Services*

*8*
*Wipro Infotech*
*37*
*Interra Systems*

*9*
*Wipro Technologies Ltd.*
*38*
*Brainwave Applications*

*10*
*Syntel*
*39*
*Xoriant Technologies*

*11*
*L & T Infotech*
*40*
*Stesalit Ltd.*

*12*
*L & T Ltd.*
*41*
*Sify*

*13*
*NEC-HCL*
*42*
*Evonik*

*14*
*NIIT Technologies Ltd.*
*43*
*Petron*

*15*
*Ericsson India (P) Ltd*
*44*
*Connectiva*

*16*
*Texmaco*
*45*
*Zte Coroporation*

*17*
*Mahindra Satyam*
*46*
*Computer Science Corporation*

*18*
*Tech Mahindra*
*47*
*Zudana Corporation*

*19*
*HCL Technologies*
*48*
*Development Consultants Pvt. Ltd (DCPL)*

*20*
*Torry Harris Business Solutions(THBS)*
*49*
*Anshin Software*

*21*
*Hewlett-Packard (HP)*
*50*
*Schneider Electric*

*22*
*Siemens*
*51*
*Regal Beloit Corporation*

*23*
*IBM India Pvt. Ltd.*
*52*
*Integra Microsoft*

*24*
*Cummins India Limited*
*53*
*Kanby*

*25*
*United Spirits*
*54*
*TATA Elxsi*

*26*
*Amara Raja Batteries*
*55*
*Zensar Technologies*

*27*
*DPSC Ltd.*
*56*
*I-Gate Solutions*

*28*
*CMC Limited*
*57*
*Keane India Ltd.*

*29*
*Marathon Electric*
*58*
*Tractors India Ltd.*



*Address:* B.P.Poddar Institute of Managment and Technology, 87, Park Street (Opp St. Xavier's College), Kolkata - 700016, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Meghnad Saha Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringCivil EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Techno India Group maintains a placement cell in the institute, which looks after the campus placement. Some of the recruiters are listed below:
Tata Consultancy ServicesWiproIBMAccentureInfosysTech MahindraCognizant Technology SolutionsTata ElxsiTata PowerHPL&TIndian AirforceIndian ArmySyntelTexas InstrumentsFor students a Career Development Program is held in MSIT, where the engineers of tomorrow are groomed for their upcoming professional life. This program is popularly known as "CDP class" among MSITians. They are taken through group discussions, mock interviews, lecture sessions etc. Experts from professional training organisations are often hired for this purpose. Each year Infosys organises "Campus Connect" program in the institute, for industry exposure to the students.

*Address:* Nazirabad, Kolkata, West Bengal 700150, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) St Thomas College of Engineering and Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Sc. EnggInformation TechnologyElectronics & Comm. EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
A Training and placement cell is functioning in the college for the benefit of the students. Though no guarantee can be given fro the placement of all the students, efforts are made to familiarize them with the working in industries. They are trained to present themselves in a manner to suitably expose their potential to prospective employers. While it may not be possible to change their trait and attitude altogether, major thrust will be to provide a finishing touch to their skill and knowledge.


To provide opportunities to students, major companies in India are brought to this campus. Among software companies Infosys, Cognizant Technology Solutions, Mahindrasatyam, ITC Infotech, Peobries Software Pvt Ltd., are regular visitors and pick up the bulk of students. Off-campus and pooled campus drives are conducted by CMC LIMITED, EMTA GROUP OF COMPANIES, BAJAJ ELECTRICALS LTD., TARAGANA, LOGOTECH INDIA PVT. LTD., OMEGA ELEVATORS LTD., RAVE TECHNOLOGIES, TIL LTD., NOKIA SIEMENS NETWORKS, EFY ENTERPRISES PVT LTD, and others.


Among the companies in core sectors,  Siemens, DCPL, Areva T&D, Graphite India Limited, BSNL, HFCL Satellite Communications, Bhusan Steel, Cicada Broadcast Solutions, Tractors India Limited, Air Tel, WBSEDCL and others companys.


*Address:* ST.Thomas College of Engineering and Technology,  BISHOPS HOUSE 51, CHOWRINGHEE ROAD  KOLKATA- 700071, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Government College of Engineering and Ceramic Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1941.


*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology.


*Courses:*
B.Tech in Ceramic TechnologyB.Tech in Computer Science and EngineeringB.Tech in Information Technology*Fee Structure:*
a) Rs. 6,000.00 per annum as Tuition fee for Ceramic
b) Rs.24,000.00 per annum as Tuition fee for I.T.
c) Rs.12,000.00 per annum as Tuition fee for C.S.E


*Placement:* NA. 


*Address:* 73, Abinash Church Banerjee Lane,Beliaghata,Kolkata,West Bengal 700010, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Guru Nanak Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology.

*Courses:* 
Electrical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Communication EngineeringApplied Electronics & Instrumentation EngineeringFood Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 

Sl No
Co. Name
Eligible Branches
Stream
Result (480)

CSE (65)
ECE (67)
EE (62)
AEIE (55)
IT (61)
FT (55)
BCA (49)
MCA (58)
Mtech (8)

1
Indian Army
CSE,ECE,
EE, 
AEIE,IT,FT,
MCA
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

2
Connective Systems
MCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
0

3
Connective Systems
BCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
0

4
Iyogi
BCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
2
N/A
N/A
2

5
Tata Steel Processing &Distribution Ltd
EE
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0

6
Jai Balaji Industries
EE
N/A
N/A
2
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
2

7
TCS
CSE, ECE, EE, AEIE,
IT, FT, MCA, M.TECH
12
7
2
7
9
0
N/A
0
0
37

8
Syntel
CSE, ECE, EE, AEIE,
IT
0
0
0
0
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0

9
Ramky Infrastructure Ltd
EE
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0

10
Keventer Agro
FT
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
3
N/A
N/A
N/A
3

11
ISMT
EE
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0

12
Wipro Infotech
BCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
0

13
Tirthankar Food Products
FT
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
2
N/A
N/A
N/A
2

14
Huawei
CSE, ECE, EE, AEIE,
IT, MCA, M.TECH
0
1
0
1
0
N/A
N/A
0
0
2

15
Persistent
CSE, IT, MCA
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
0

16
Wipro Technologies (WASE)
BCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
2
N/A
N/A
2

17
Peobeics
MCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A

N/A
0

18
Bisk Farm
FT
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
2
N/A
N/A
N/A
2

19
Sibin Group
EE, AEIE, MCA, BCA
N/A
N/A
2
1
N/A
N/A
1
2
N/A
6

20
L&T Infotech
CSE, IT,
M.Tech
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
1
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
1

21
Super Smelters Limited
EE
N/A
N/A
2
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
2

22
Himadri Chemicals
EE, AEIE
N/A
N/A


N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0

23
Rashmi Metalics
EE, AEIE
N/A
N/A
7
5
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
12

24
Cognizant-BCA
BCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
2
N/A
N/A
2

25
Igate
BCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A

N/A
N/A
0

26
CMC Limited
CSE,ECE,EE, 
IT,MCA.
M.TECH
3
3
0
N/A
2
N/A
N/A
0
0
8

27
Oracle
CSE,ECE,EE, 
AEIE,IT,MCA
4
6
2
1
0
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
13

28
Mahindra Satyam
BCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
0

29
American Mega Trendes
CSE,ECE,EE,IT,MCA
3
0
0
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
3

30
Electrosteel Castings Limited
CSE

N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0

31
Dream Bake (Monginis)
FT
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
1
N/A
N/A
N/A
1

32
ObjectSol Technologies Pvt Ltd
MCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
1
N/A
1

33
Global IDs
CSE, IT, MCA
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
1
N/A
N/A
1
N/A
2

34
Global Logic
CSE, IT, MCA
1
N/A
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
1

35
Johnson Controls India
EE, AEIE
N/A
N/A
1
2
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
3

36
Unisys
CSE, ECE, EE, AEIE,
IT, BCA, MCA
0
0
2
1
1
N/A
0
0
N/A
4

37
KPIT Cummins
ECE, AEIE
N/A
0
N/A
2
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
2

38
Fritolays
FT
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
1
N/A
N/A
N/A
1

39
Bisk Farm
FT
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
1
N/A
N/A
N/A
1

40
Verizon Data Services India Pvt Ltd
CSE, ECE, EE,
AEIE, IT & MCA
2
6
1
1
3
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
13

41
Kovair Software Pvt. Ltd
CSE, IT
2
N/A
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
2

42
Sevcon (I) Pvt. Ltd.
EE
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0

43
Tech Mahindra & Mahindra Satyam
CSE,ECE,EE,
AEIE,IT,MCA
5
7
5
4
3
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
24

44
Xoriant
CSE,ECE,IT
0
0
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0

45
Siemens Information Systems Limited
EE
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0

46
United Bank of India
CSE,ECE,IT, 
EE,AEIE
2
0
0
0
3
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
5

47
IBM Tech Support
CSE,ECE,EE, 
AEIE,IT,FT, 
MCA,BCA,M.TECH
0
0
0
0
0
0
N/A
0
0
0

48
Limtex Technologies
BCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A

N/A
N/A
0

49
Wipro BPO
CSE, ECE, EE, 
AEIE,IT, FT, 
BCA



2



N/A
N/A
2

50
Wipro Technologies (WASE)
BCA
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A

N/A
N/A
0

51
IBM
CSE, ECE, EE, 
AEIE,IT, FT,
MCA, M.TECH
0
0
0
0
0
0
N/A
0
0
0

52
Mphasis
CSE, ECE, EE, 
AEIE,IT, FT, 
MCA, BCA, M.TECH
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
N/A
0

53
GNIT
M.Tech
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
2
2

54
Arjun Infoserv & E-Services (P) Ltd (Arjun Group)
CSE, ECE, EE, 
AEIE, IT, FT , MCA
2
0
2
0
1
0
N/A
0
N/A
5

55
CSC
CSE, ECE, IT
0
0
N/A
N/A
0
N/A
N/A
N/A
N/A
0

56
Amrit Feeds
FT





1



1

57
Varun Beverages
FT





5



5

58
Elmac
FT





1



1

59
Bengal Beverage
FT





1



1

61
Various Off Campus (IT & CORE)
CSE, ECE, EE, 
AEIE,IT, FT , 
BCA, MCA
16
7
10
8
12
15
6
25

99

65
Higher Studies


1



4
30


35

66
Not interested in campusing



1






1






























TOTAL
52
38
39
35
36
37
43
29
2
311


%
80.00
56.72
62.90
63.64
59.02
67.27
87.76
50.00
25.00
64.79



*Address:* 157/F, Nilgunj Road, Panihati, Kolkata-700 114, West Bengal, India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Heritage Institute of Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 2001.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyBiotechnologyChemical EngineeringApplied Electronics and Instrumentation EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Tuition Fee
Rs. 35,000 (for 1st semester)

Admission Fee
Rs. 4,000 (one time only)

Library Fees (Including facilities for book bank)
Rs. 4,000 (one time only)

Students Welfare and Games & Sports Fee (@ Rs. 1000/- per annum)
Rs. 4,000 (one time only)

Caution Deposit
Rs. 15,000 (refundable, one time only)

Admission Kit
Rs. 500 (one time only)

University Students Development Fee Payble to WBUT (@ Rs. 550/- per annum)
Rs. 2,200 ( one time only)

*Total Fees Payble at the time of admission*
*Rs. 64,700*



*Placement:* 
There are regular interactive workshops, seminars and short-term courses with the participation of academia and industry. Vicinity with development centers of companies like Infosys, Wipro and TCS helps students to get a first hand feel of the industry environment during their course of studies. For instance, the Campus Connect Programme is a academia-industry initiative to design the "education experience" launched by Infosys at HITK.
The Placement Track Record of Heritage Institute of Technology has always been outstanding, with a near 100% placement year after year. The Training & Placement Cell at HITK co-ordinates with industries and organizations for placement of its students.It obtains feedback from organizations and conveys it to the departments, which train students accordingly. Major recruiters include Infosys, TCS, Wipro, Accenture, Capgemini, Tech Mahindra, Cognizant, etc.
Apart from job placements, many students opt for higher studies.

*Address:* Heritage institute of technology kolkata Chowbaga Road, Anandapur, PO : East Kolkata Township, Kolkata 700 107, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Regent Education and Research Foundation Group of Institutions*

*Year of Establishment:* 1980.

*Affiliation:* West Bengal University of Technology (WBUT).

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical & Electronics Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fees at the Time of Admission Including 1st  Semester Fees
Admission Fee
Rs.4000/-

Tuition Fee
Rs.35000/-

Caution Money
Rs.11000/-

Book Bank Facility
Rs.4000/-

WBUT Development Fee
Rs.2000/-

Total
Rs. 56000/-


2nd Semester to 8th Semester Fees (PER SEMESTER)
*Tuition Fee*
*Rs.35000/-*

Total
Rs. 35000/-



*Placement:* 
The first batch coming in the year 2013. We are having proposed placement of RDB Group of Regent Education & Research Foundation as below:
NTC INDUSTRIES LIMITEDElectrical Manufacturing Company LimitedREGENT MONEYRDB RASAYANS LIMITEDREGENT TERMINUS & LOGISTICSR D MOTORS PRIVATE LIMITEDRDB REGENT RETAIL LIMITED*Address:* BARA KANTHALIA, BARRACKPORE, P.O.: SEWLI TELINI PARA, KOLKATA - 700121, WEST BENGAL, INDIA.

----------

